
How Russia could steal our next election - partiallypro
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-russia-could-steal-the-midterms/?ex_cid=story-twitter
======
ridewinter
A truly scary work of fiction. It’s too much of a nightmare to consider that
the last election could have been hacked as well! But if our own government
figured out how to hack Iran’s centrifuges (not connected to Internet), why
couldn’t someone do it to our voting systems? And who would doubt that our
current president would let security slide and let them...

